# Water sprite



## kos (Jan 7, 2004)

I have 53 g tank with 3 reds and some plecos, gravel, i would like to know what i need for water sprite plant, i would like to dimm the light a bit.

Is water sprite OK??


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Water Sprites grow like fungi and require lil or no maintenance. GO FOR IT... less light = slower growth. Your tank will become a jungle if you have too much light for it to grow.







newbie hehe welcome aboard


----------

